# Static Field Laser Weapon



## John A Silkstone (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...le-laser-technology-to-reach-battlefield.html

Silky


----------



## PanzerBob (Jul 16, 2008)

uzi,Excellent, hope it works as advertised.  Should be interesting when PETA shows up on airfeilds protesting the birds it has killed. LOLsolaf


----------



## Hollis (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty amazing times we live in.   Amazing use of technology.


----------

